# Git(Hub) oder private Cloud



## Meeresgott (20. Nov 2018)

Hallo, 

für ein privates Projekt, an dem nur eine Person (ich) dran arbeitet wird, welches Repository würdet ihr verwenden? 

Ich konnte Gogs verwenden oder Github private (klarer nachteil GitHub kostet Geld) ich konnte aber auch auf 'allgemeinere' Cloudstorage Anbieter gehen, wie OneDrive, GoogleDrive oder eine SynologyCloud ( klar kostest auch wieder Geld - hätte ich aber in meinen Fall allerdings schon ). 

Was denkt Ihr ist das beste Repo für ein Ein-Mann-Projekt? 

Viele Grüße,
Meeresgott


----------



## Thallius (20. Nov 2018)

Wofür brauchst du ein externes Repo? Arbeite doch einfach Lokal mit git.


----------



## Meeresgott (20. Nov 2018)

Hätte ich direkt dazu schreiben können, ich brauche ein externes Repo, da ich mit mehren PC's arbeite.


----------



## httpdigest (20. Nov 2018)

Ich würde dir zu BitBucket raten. Kannst kostenlos private Repositories anlegen für bis zu 5 Leute: https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing
Ich habe die letzten zwei Jahre BitBucket in der Cloud im Unternehmen für private Repositories eingesetzt, und seit etwa einem halben Jahr ist BitBucket auch nicht mehr jeden Tag down... das hat sich in letzter Zeit doch stark gebessert. Aber für private Projekte, wo du keine garantierte SLA/uptime brauchst, auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Thallius (21. Nov 2018)

Oder du holst dir z.b. Ein High-Drive bei strato. Kostet paar Euro im Monat hast aber auch, neben dem repo, gleichzeitig paar hundert Gigabyte als Cloud backup für andere wichtige Sachen wie Fotos oder sowas. Die meisten vergessen, dass, wenn es z.b. Mal in ihrem haus brennt, alles weg ist. Auch die Backups. Ich möchte nicht die Erinnerungen an mein Leben verlieren. Das ist mir schon ein externes Backup wert.

Gruß

Claus


----------

